# General > Application Testing >  Databases Benchmark Software

## saviola

Hi,
we have created an open source benchmark project at http://sourceforge.net/projects/benchmark/ that includes some of the most widespread databases:

- STSdb
- Oracle Berkeley DB
- Perst
- MySQL (server)
- MS SQL Server CE
- Access
- HamsterDBHamsterDB
- SQLite
- Db4objects
- Firebird
- H2.

Database Benchmark(GNU GPL) on it allows to simulate the performance and behavior of different database managment systems during work with large number of records(etc. 1M, 10М). You can see diagrams of performance, query speed, amount of occupied memory ....
to be able to work it must have installed .NET 3.5 (Mono for Linux)

----------


## CVMichael

OK, I installed it on a XP Virtual Machine (VMWare Server), and gave it 3GB of ram.

First of all, the packaging:
Except in your comment, nowhere it says to install Framework 3.5. When you run it, it just gives a general Windows error, nothing like .NET Framework 3.5 is missing, or something like that...
If you extract the ZIP file, you find Benchmarking.exe, and other files, plus another ZIP file in it... I decompress it, then again Benchmarking.exe... so... which one is it ?
No installer ?

The program:
I was expecting it to test MY sql server, but instead it tests a whole bunch of embedded databases... what's the point of that ? This basically benchmarks my PC (in general).
It crashed when I minimized it. Then it crashed while I was changing some settings, every time without any debug information on what went wrong.
I could not really figure out how to read the graphs. I'm like "so... what am I looking at?"
Some tests run in VERY small increments, taking FOREVER!!! It seems like the slower the test is, the smaller the increment is, which makes it exponentially longer for the test to run.

In short: Waste of my time...

----------

